# Sexy smell



## toni (May 18, 2006)

I love perfume however I am very picky about what I wear. Right now I rotate between Light Blue and Victoria Secret's Heavenly. 

I have noticed one huge difference between the two, MEN LOVE HEAVENLY. It is amazing, no matter where I go, when I wear it a man will say wow you smell really good. :wubu: 

Light Blue has a total opposite effect. When I get compliments on it, it is always from a woman. Personally I like the smell of Light Blue better.

So my question to the ladies is what scent makes you feel the sexiest? What scent draws the men to you?

I am dying to know!


----------



## 4honor (May 18, 2006)

Personally, my hubby likes the smell of frying chicken or homemade gravy in the pan in front of me. Somehow the smell at neck level is irresistable to him cause he has to nibble on my neck when I am cooking.

I find Sung for men the sexiest smell on a man. But on me, I get the most compliments from men when I wear "Opium" or no fragrance.

I am not sure if I have a good natural scent, or if they just like the detergent Hubby uses on the clothes.


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 18, 2006)

I like Bvlgari (the original.)
And I know what you mean about Light Blue. I love it. But sometimes it smells kind of moldy. Heavenly smells good too.

I like Eternity or Bvlgari on men the best.


----------



## lipmixgirl (May 18, 2006)

shalamar... viva guerlain... i always strive to smell lusciously edible...


----------



## Tina (May 18, 2006)

My favorite scents right now are:

Karma by Lush
Soft Coeur by Lush
Satsuma by the Body Shop
Forever by Alfred Sung


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 18, 2006)

I wear Organza by Givenchy..or Lauren Style by Ralph Lauren..I love Sensi by Armani.

Now, on a man..I loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove

Aqua Di Gio by Armani and Very Sexy by Victoria Secret


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 18, 2006)

Sui Dreams - Ana Sui
Wild Fig - Henry Brendell


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2006)

Interestingly enough, my sweetie prefers the smell of hickory smoke and/or bbq grill scent on me.  Its like Pre-Foreplay.


----------



## BBWMoon (May 19, 2006)

Allure (Chanel) is definately my favorite.


I am Alluring scented evenings
That black velvet
sliding off 
a woman's hip


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 19, 2006)

I love:

any vanilla cologne
Anais Anais

On men there is only one I like:

Grey Flannel


----------



## BeaBea (May 19, 2006)

I'm a Jo Malone girl. I wear Nectarine Blossom and Honey during the day and for a night out I use Pomegranate Noir. 

On men? My boyfriend wears Tommy Hilfiger during the day and Allure for Men at night and I love them both. There was a certain someone in my past who always used to wear Opium for Men though - one whiff of that and I'm immediately taken back to when we... <cough> Ok leaving that one right there 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## onecurvybabe (May 19, 2006)

youre all gonna think im lameo...but my fav scent is curious from britney spears...i get so many compliments from men and women...seriously it smells so fab!!


----------



## BeaBea (May 19, 2006)

onecurvybabe said:


> youre all gonna think im lameo...but my fav scent is curious from britney spears...i get so many compliments from men and women...seriously it smells so fab!!



Lol, I've never even smelt a tester of that one but I'm intrigued now. I'll test it out and see 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 19, 2006)

I'm not crazy about scents. I go out of my way to buy unscented stuff because most things smell like fruit or food which drives me insane. Soap is about the only fragrance I can tolerate. I like Camay, Baby Magic Baby Wash and St. Ives Collagen Elastin. I used to like Suave Aloe Vera but it's been discontinued.  

Fragrances in general tend to turn bad on me. It smells great in the bottle but once it goes on, in an hour or so it smells like horse piss, it's gross. When I do wear a fragrance usually it's 'Divine' from Victoria's Secret. For some reason that one doesn't make me smell like an old lady's purse. At least at last check, it's been a while since I've worn fragrance.

For a guy I love fresh clean smells, like he's just gotten out of the shower and you can still smell the soap and shampoo. :eat2: Drives me mad. :wubu:


----------



## jamie (May 19, 2006)

My boyfriend doesn't like perfume so I have stopped wearing it, but he does find the weirdest things appealing. Whenever he kisses me good night he tells me I smell good, I have figured out it is the Ponds moisturizer I use on my face. Strange boy.

I like something that is light and clean. I use Baby Magic Baby Wash in the shower and either the Lubriderm baby or Baby Magic lotion afterwards. I think it is fragrance enough. I can't stand the fruity scents, they cloy at me after a while.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 19, 2006)

My everyday wear is *Sugar Blossom, by Fresh f21c*. It's light, slightly lemony and has a beautiful soft floral dry down. For evenings and special occassions, I like *Oscar de la Renta*. Guy wears *CkBe*. I just love the smell of it...drives me crazy (in a good way)!


----------



## MissToodles (May 19, 2006)

I'll never forgive my sister. She introduced me to expensive perfumes and now I'm a scent snob.

As for "sexy ones" I like

boudoir
tuberrose by sarah horowitz
cabotine ( 20 dollars at t.j. maxx, this included the fragrance, shower gel and moisturizer!)

I think in terms of flowery and powdery. I don't like many colognes and think freshly showered on men is the way to go!


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 19, 2006)

Chanel #19 - hubby never fails to comment :wubu: 
Cashmere Mist by Donna Karan
Shalimar
Snake Oil by BPAL


----------



## Jane (May 19, 2006)

I stopped wearing scents while working in a doctor's office. Too many people are allergic or have adverse reaction to odors/smells/even good ones.

Now, maybe twice a year I might put on a scent.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 19, 2006)

i love perfume but i sneeze for a couple hours after putting it on  My favorite was always Tresor.. i also like vanilla scented lotion or perfume. My husband would always sniff my neck over and over like a dog or something to tickle me when he likes what scent i'm wearing


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 19, 2006)

I like smelling like a bar of soap. Same for men. Though I do miss Albert Nipon. Which smelled like a bar of soap.

Also love Lush's "Butterball" bath bomb. Clean and powdery smelling, with a smidge of Ylang Ylang. And their coconutty Trichomania shampoo.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 19, 2006)

toni said:


> I love perfume however I am very picky about what I wear. Right now I rotate between Light Blue and Victoria Secret's Heavenly.
> 
> I have noticed one huge difference between the two, MEN LOVE HEAVENLY. It is amazing, no matter where I go, when I wear it a man will say wow you smell really good. :wubu:
> 
> ...




Well Toni, I love certain scents on me, I usually stay with:
1.Hermes: 24, Rue Faubourg
2.Chanel: Chance
3.A French body mist:Bourbon Vanille
My old boyfriend would always comment on the Bourbon Vanille.
As to what I like on men; well, I can tell you that Aqua Di Gio is HOTTT!!!
I mean, I smelled it on this old guy at the Barnes and Noble and I was about to lose it


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 19, 2006)

Personally, I'll take my cheap, light body sprays. I've got the same stink problem as Lilly. Right now I've got a raspberry vanilla spray that's great. 

Call me weird, but while I like someone to be clean and not gassy, I like the smell of regular human skin: slightly earthy, warm.


----------



## SailDude (May 19, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I love:
> 
> any vanilla cologne
> Anais Anais
> ...



Hey I have Grey Flannel and I love it! One of my other faves is VSOP by Paul Sebastian. 
And to me there is nothing more sexy that a slightly sweet scented BBW....


----------



## onecurvybabe (May 19, 2006)

lol...I just went out and bought Victoria's Secret Heavenly..yummy!!! It is nice!!


----------



## Jes (May 19, 2006)

I have an irrational love of good laundry detergent (Tide powder, Gain int he bottle). I get tingly walking past public laundromats. I'm ALL about it. And so I like smelling like nice soap.

the closest perfume I"ve found to that is Pleasures, by Estee Lauder. It really does have a 'fresh laundry' type smell, at least on me.

I don't like, nor do I feel I can wear, dark or heavy scents (Shalimar, etc.). I just don't think blondes can, personally.


----------



## Donna (May 19, 2006)

I wear either White Shoulders (when I am feeling old fashioned and romantic) or Tommy Girl (when I am feeling sassy.)


----------



## Carol W. (May 19, 2006)

My all-time favorite fragrance for myself was Perfumer's Workshop's Tea Rose. It really did smell like an old fashioned rose garden and had excellent staying properties. It was my signature fragrance for years and I was highly identified with it! A few years ago, my (ultra-sensitive) skin developed an allergy to it, and to all other perfumes as well, so I had to stop wearing Tea Rose, and let me tell you, I miss it. 

Now I wear Crabtree and Evelyn's Rosewater; it has the same fragrance as the Tea Rose but is MUCH lighter (which is why my skin tolerates it, I guess) and has almost no lingering power. The only one who really smells it is me, but I seem to need that rose fragrance to feel really dressed up!

As for guys, I like Gray Flannel, too. Polo is also nice. 

Perfumes I could never wear because they were too overpowering: Shalimar, Poison, and Obsession. They just didn't like me!


----------



## toni (May 19, 2006)

onecurvybabe said:


> lol...I just went out and bought Victoria's Secret Heavenly..yummy!!! It is nice!!



Let me know if you get a reaction when you wear it


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> I have an irrational love of good laundry detergent (Tide powder, Gain int he bottle). I get tingly walking past public laundromats. I'm ALL about it. And so I like smelling like nice soap.
> 
> the closest perfume I"ve found to that is Pleasures, by Estee Lauder. It really does have a 'fresh laundry' type smell, at least on me.
> 
> I don't like, nor do I feel I can wear, dark or heavy scents (Shalimar, etc.). I just don't think blondes can, personally.




If you like the smell of soap you might like Philosophy's Pure Grace perfume. They describe as smelling like soap and water, just out of the shower. 


My fave scents are:

Blue by Ralph Lauren
Memoirs of a Geisha - Bath and Body Works
Falling in Love - Philosophy
Shalimar
anything Vanilla 

On guys -- its been awhile but I still like Drakkar -- do they even make that anymore?


----------



## KerrieKat (May 19, 2006)

SailDude said:


> Hey I have Grey Flannel and I love it! One of my other faves is VSOP by Paul Sebastian.
> And to me there is nothing more sexy that a slightly sweet scented BBW....




Oh I have to agree with the Grey Flannel on a man. That cologne smells so awesome!


----------



## KerrieKat (May 19, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> On guys -- its been awhile but I still like Drakkar -- do they even make that anymore?



I just saw it today at Walgreens.


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 19, 2006)

I forgot Hanae Mori and Mont Blanc (both for women).
OMG!! Everytime I wear either, everyone tells me I smell good.


----------



## Tina (May 19, 2006)

I have that happen with Alfred Sung's _Forever_. Guys seem to love it.

Oooh, I love Tommy Girl, Donna, and also Pleasures. In the winter I like to wear Cinnabar some times.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I like smelling like a bar of soap. Same for men. Though I do miss Albert Nipon. Which smelled like a bar of soap.
> 
> Also love Lush's "Butterball" bath bomb. Clean and powdery smelling, with a smidge of Ylang Ylang. And their coconutty Trichomania shampoo.



Are you talking 99.99 3/4 Ivory bar of soap, or a deodorant soap like Irish Spring, or Safeguard... or just a clean fresh scent like White Sheets on a Clothesline?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 20, 2006)

My mom wears White Shoulders. I love the smell on her. On me it seems to... go bad...


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 20, 2006)

When you wear a scent and lots of people tell you that you smell wonderful, that's when you know you have found your "trademark" scent. The one that works best on you. Of course it's still fun to experiment with others, but it's good to have the old stand-by. I am loyal for about a year and then need some variety.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Are you talking 99.99 3/4 Ivory bar of soap, or a deodorant soap like Irish Spring, or Safeguard... or just a clean fresh scent like White Sheets on a Clothesline?


If White Sheets on a Clothesline is a bottled fragrance, I'm unfamiliar with it, Fuzz. Fan of the real thing, though. Soapwise, I haven't smelled one yet that's offended me. I especially love the scent of Safeguard. How's _that_ for romance?

Perhaps I should learn to translate 'safeguard' into French.


----------



## herin (May 20, 2006)

I wear Pleasures by Estee Lauder (sp?). I also like Calgon's Hawaian Ginger body spray.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 20, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> When you wear a scent and lots of people tell you that you smell wonderful, that's when you know you have found your "trademark" scent. The one that works best on you. Of course it's still fun to experiment with others, but it's good to have the old stand-by. I am loyal for about a year and then need some variety.


 
wow thanks, great information,


----------



## RedHead (May 20, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I love:
> 
> any vanilla cologne
> Anais Anais
> ...



Good God Sandie I think we were twins separated at birth....Vanilla

For the last 15 years I have worn exclusively Victoria Secret Vanilla Lace.

For men....I don't really know to be honest. I think I kind of like the natural smell Tom Selleck has!


----------



## Jes (May 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> If White Sheets on a Clothesline is a bottled fragrance, I'm unfamiliar with it, Fuzz. Fan of the real thing, though. Soapwise, I haven't smelled one yet that's offended me. I especially love the scent of Safeguard. How's _that_ for romance?
> 
> Perhaps I should learn to translate 'safeguard' into French.


Nothing beats clean soap or laundry detergent on a man, for me. I don't know why.
I also love to do laundry. I theorize it's b/c I fear I"m a dirty girl and this is my salvation.


----------



## BeaBea (May 20, 2006)

Tina said:


> In the winter I like to wear Cinnabar some times.



I love Cinnabar as it reminds me of my sister. It's been her favourite for years and one sniff makes me think of her and how glad I am we're friends.

Years ago I can remember a man snuggling into my neck and saying the immortal words 'You smell like my Mum'. I dumped him *and *the perfume the very next day...

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Tina (May 20, 2006)

That one made me laugh out loud, Tracey.


----------



## BeaBea (May 20, 2006)

How can you laugh at my pain Tina? You've spent too much time hanging round with Jes 

Thats English men for you I'm afraid. If you're not impressed by the accent there's very little left to fall for...

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Tina (May 20, 2006)

Yes, I'm evil. 






Actually, I am impressed with the accent, but there's gotta be more. Who the heck want to smell like someone's mum? And that it excited him is worrisome. He might be one of those guys who likes to be diapered.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 20, 2006)

Spicy/woodsy fragrances do it for me. 

For some reason, my body chemistry really, really, really works well with that category of fragrances. I usually wear Black Cashmere, and get lots of compliments on it. And of all things, I get compliments when I wear Rush for men. It's very spicy-woodsy and just works on me. Doesn't smell masculine at all when I wear it. When I wear it, the spicy-sweet notes come to the forefront. When my husband wears it, you get the woodsy-cedar notes. Amazing how our body chemistries affect how fragrances smell on us. 

I have these little vials of perfume oil called "Arabian Sandalwood" that I bought from a vendor at a street festival, and for some reason men go absolutely bonkers over it. It's a cinnamon-sandalwood type fragrance with maybe a few other notes in it. I think cinnamon is a "feel good" fragrance in general and that's why this blend is so attractive. Again, it's a men's fragrance. On DH all you can smell is the sandalwood with a little something underneath. On me, it's the spice foremost and then a little bit of the sandalwood.

But yeah, for me, the spicy-woodsy blends work best. Most others tend to come across as way too sweet smelling or very detergenty or synthetic. 

Tracy


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2006)

I deleted this one because the laptop I'm on sucks, and it had a typo. You didn't miss anything, though. I repeated myself below.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 20, 2006)

I love clean smells, like laundry detergent, or, as someone said, clothes on the line. One of my very favorite smells is marigolds...a clean, natural smell. 

My sister gave me a bottle of Obsession years ago..I love it, but wear it sparingly. I also like Jovan musk....only because my daughter told me that it reminds her of the way I smelled when she was little and she loves when I wear it now. 

I used to wear nothing but essential oils...one called *Angel Dream*...by Airs. I also love lavender, jasmine and gardenia.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (May 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> Nothing beats clean soap or laundry detergent on a man, for me. I don't know why.
> I also love to do laundry. I theorize it's b/c I fear I"m a dirty girl and this is my salvation.


Ain't enough Tide in all of Proctor & Gamble to cleanse your soiled soul, Sweetums. Better just stick to stifling the screams with Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## Ivy (May 20, 2006)

My boyfriend loveeees Be Delicious by DKNY. He can not keep his hands off me when I wear it. I like it, but I probably wouldn't have bought it had my boyfriend not been so crazy about it.
My personal favorite is Hanae Mori for Women.. SOOOO GOOD. He likes that one, but isn't totally crazy for it like he is with Be Delicious.


----------



## Stormy (May 20, 2006)

I like clean, natural human scent more than any cologne. Getting to know someone's smell is part of getting to know them. I also like the smell of sweat, but only while it's fresh. I'm really turned off by men who don't shower at least daily. I wear perfume occasionally but don't have any favorites or ones people have told me smell good on me. I have had guys mention that they didn't like tasting perfume on my skin, especially with body sprays, and that's one of the reasons I don't wear it often, plus as has been mentioned some people are bothered by it so that's another reason I don't often wear it especially in public. I don't use scented soaps, laundry detergents or lotions either, only Ivory, because I'm into the natural thing and also I have psoriasis and some scented stuff aggravates it.

I _love_ the scent of alcohol, but that's just my own little perversion.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 21, 2006)

Here's a goofy question... do you believe you have a "Signature Scent" and if so, do you own it or something? 

In college my very gay, would've-been-the-love-of-my-life-if-he'd-just-switch-teams roommate wore Halston cologne and referred to it as his signature scent. It's all he wore for the 3 1/2 years we lived together and as far as I know may still be the only thing he wears. In recent years, my best friend wears Stella McCartney almost exclusively and frankly, when I get a good whiff of it, I want to hump her myself. It smells SOOOOO good. In college I bathed myself in all kinds of expensive perfume I couldn't afford (Issey Miyake, Jean Paul Gaultier, Christian LaCroix, Yves St. Laurent), but I've worn Calvin Klein's Escape ever since it came out (my signature scent? Ex-fiance claimed he bought some after we broke up because he missed my smell!) and feel stuck in a perfume rut. I want to try something new. I want to wear Stella McCartney!!! When I mentioned this to my friend she jokingly said, "You can't wear Stella! That's my signature scent!!" She said this whilst laughing.. but still. I told her I know it's her smell.. and that we'd certainly make a noticable entrance if we were both bathed in the stuff when we go out (even moreso than just two hot fat chicks walking in a door would.. heh). So I think I'm going to go ahead and buy some Stella McCartney perfume, but I may not wear it when I go out with this friend.


----------



## mossystate (May 23, 2006)

Opium

When I wear it I feel lush..extravagant..I want to drink something bubbly..that does not come from a can.It is potent, so I am careful not to overdo things.

I also love simple clean skin.A person fresh from the shower.To press my nose against my arm..or when I have been so lucky..anothers flesh..that is something special.

And, not just fresh from the shower, skin...*G*..that can be yummy.


----------



## Jes (May 23, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> How can you laugh at my pain Tina? You've spent too much time hanging round with Jes
> 
> Thats English men for you I'm afraid. If you're not impressed by the accent there's very little left to fall for...
> 
> ...


Hey, I like to laugh, but I don't laugh at the pain of decent people (or even crappy people). Don't make me cry! I warn you, I'm on the precipice.


----------



## Tina (May 23, 2006)

Mmmmm... I love Issey Miyake.

I really don't have a signature scent, because I love too many scents as my 'favorites,' it would be like picking a favorite movie or song -- no can do. But when I'm with my honey, I often wear Lush's Soft Coeur massage bar all over.


----------



## LogansMommy (May 23, 2006)

i have lucky you and tommy girl


----------



## comngetmeFA (May 23, 2006)

My favorite scents for women that I have or had:

Donna Karan DKNY
Anna Sui Dolly Girl
Givenchy Oblique and Very Irresistible (his name is pronounced Zhee-vahn-she--I think, I love saying it)
Victoria Secret Secret Crush and another one I have but can't remember the name
Kenneth Cole Black
Celine Dion
Cacharel Amor Amor

For men, I absolutely love:

Versace Green Jeans--the bottle is very cute
Kenneth Cole 212

But I absolutely LOATHE Elizabeth Taylor's Passion and any scents with Gardenia (makes me dizzy)


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 24, 2006)

Years ago I can remember a man snuggling into my neck and saying the immortal words 'You smell like my Mum'. I dumped him *and *the perfume the very next day...

Tracey xx

www.beabea.co.uk[/QUOTE]


Yeah, in the twilight of my last situation (I won't dignify it by calling it a relationship) he said " You smell like my mother"
I was just dumbfounded. I don't know of anyone who would want that compliment.


----------



## Jes (May 24, 2006)

Tina said:


> Mmmmm... I love Issey Miyake.
> 
> I really don't have a signature scent, because I love too many scents as my 'favorites,' it would be like picking a favorite movie or song -- no can do. But when I'm with my honey, I often wear Lush's Soft Coeur massage bar all over.


L'eau d'Issey? RAWK. I was wearing that once and my mother said: what is that smell? Every time you move your arm, it's like a bouquet of subtle flowers! She loved it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 24, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> So I think I'm going to go ahead and buy some Stella McCartney perfume, but I may not wear it when I go out with this friend.


By it and wear it and I bet she may not ever realize you're wearing.

The thing with cologne is that it becomes a different scent when it's on your skin. Granted, there are still aspects of what it smelled like in the bottle..but for the most part..your body chemistry takes over and makes it your "signature scent." That's actually how it becomes that way.

I used to experiment with scents until I realized I love musky smells..with vanilla undertones..I can't do floral or light and airy..gives me a headache.

I love Organza and I absolutely love Sensi.

I say you find a scent that wears well with your body


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 26, 2006)

I've worn Liz Claiborne for years...just smells clean to me. But I'm gonna venture out and be brave and go into victoria secrets and pick up the one everyone is raving about. Once I get a few extra bucks.

As for men. Cologne is nice sometimes but there is something to that natural smell. It's weird but not all the guys have this particular smell that I'm thinking of. It's sooooo yummy. I can't even describe it...lol. Wish someone could bottle THAT! My first b/f had THAT smell and I think it's just made an impression on me ever since.


----------



## Jes (May 26, 2006)

I'm going to just give you all ample fodder to mock me, but:

the back of my cat's head/neck. SO delicious. It's not a food smell, or any specific smell I can pinpoint, but it's insanely calming for me to stick my schnozz in there when we're spooning. 

Earlier this week, she had to go to the Doc b/c I'm concerned about some orthopedic/oncologic probs (let's hope not) and she got a good working over and when she came home (in a cab, by herself, no help from me!) she didn't have her smell anymore! I found that SO disconcerting. She smelled a little clinical (not really medicinal) and like the vet tech who was holding her for various procedures.


----------



## BeaBea (May 26, 2006)

Aw Jes, thats so sweet! Hope your baby is ok!

My Mum sent me a note to the Studio the other week and as soon as I opened the envelope I could smell 'home' I couldnt tell you what the smell was of, but it was the place I grew up and made me feel safe 

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## AnnMarie (May 26, 2006)

Very fun thread, makes me want to do a bit of scent shopping when I get a chance.  

I don't like flowery scents at all, they make my head hurt. Same with very heavy scents - Red Door, God, I can smell it a mile away usually. 

When I was younger I used to wear heavier scents (White Linen, Aromatiques by Clinique (sooooo freakin' strong, have no idea what I was thinking), some Obsession from time to time). 

My ex (while back now) gave Escape, I think I used it once. Maybe I should try it again, I have a whole bottle... lol

But I like light, clean, fresh, and sometimes citrus, but not super overwhelming. I most often wear Happy by Clinique (I get compliments on it all the time, I think it must mix well with my body chemistry), and I also still really enjoy Chanel No5, but don't have a bottle right now. 

I may just be finding myself at a perfume counter before long.... I'd like to find a new scent, seems like time. 

On men, well.... if it's not SUPER heavy (sort of like, you just get a whif when you lean in closer... yum), and a nice soft scent, then it's good. I sometimes will ask the guys at our events what they're wearing when they come in, sometimes it's GREAT. 

No boy, so no scent to report there. LOL


----------



## Pink (May 26, 2006)

I usually wear Escape but I'm wearing some cheapo body spray stuff that smells just like grapefruit right now and I love it.


----------



## Dibaby35 (May 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm going to just give you all ample fodder to mock me, but:
> 
> the back of my cat's head/neck. SO delicious. It's not a food smell, or any specific smell I can pinpoint, but it's insanely calming for me to stick my schnozz in there when we're spooning.
> 
> Earlier this week, she had to go to the Doc b/c I'm concerned about some orthopedic/oncologic probs (let's hope not) and she got a good working over and when she came home (in a cab, by herself, no help from me!) she didn't have her smell anymore! I found that SO disconcerting. She smelled a little clinical (not really medicinal) and like the vet tech who was holding her for various procedures.



Yeah that antiseptic smell is gross when u pick up your pet from the vet. Not quite sure what it is but it takes a few days for it to wear off. Don't worry pussy will be smelling good again soon.. giggle


----------



## EbonySSBBW (May 28, 2006)

I was thinking back to when I was a teenager and some of my favorite scents back then were Vanderbilt, Exclamation, Colors and I can't forget Baby Soft. Those bring back some memories...wouldn't mind smelling them again just to reminisce a bit. A cute boy once gave me a bottle of Lauren by Ralph Lauren so I liked that too. It's funny because a few of those were more expensive back then and now they are really cheap.

These days I don't wear a lot of perfume but when I do it's usually Narcisse by Chole (I always get compliments on it), Obsession (an old favorite and I also love the men's scent) and just lotions from Bath and Body Works. I'm definitely more of a fruit scent gal rather than a flower scent gal. I use lotion everyday so if I don't have anything else then I will smell like Jergens original scent cherry almond lotion (that's what I always use after I shower).

My boyfriend doesn't wear cologne but he always has a fresh showered and fresh laundry scent; which I love. Our pheromones are definitely in tune.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 30, 2006)

A friend of my Mom used to sell Avon products, so, to help her out I ordered a bunch of random items that were on special. One of them was a bottle of their scent called, Odyssey. I decided one day to wear it and I receieved a lot of comments. I admit, it does smell nice for being a less expensive perfume. Men especially have complimented me on how I smell. I like when they ask to smell my neck.  
I do like the more upscale scents, too. Eternity and Organza come to mind.


----------



## Friday (May 30, 2006)

I wore Anais Anais for years and then switched to Loulou, (another Cacherel frangrance) most of the time. I loved it and got lots of compliments from both men and women, but you haven't been able to buy it on the West Coast for years now. I should just order some on line.

Like Tina I love the smell of the Soft Coeur massage bar by Lush. Men rarely ask about it, but you catch them leaning closer to try and catch that elusive scent. If you love vanilla (Sandie, was that you?), you should try their American Cream hair conditioner. It's luscious.

For the last several years I've been wearing Deep Red by Hugo Boss and in March I got some Dior Addict at the Duty Free shop. I also buy some essential oil fragrances online from a lady named Donna at Dusty Rose Perfumery. Donna has been making her own blends of essential oils for over 20 years. We stopped by her Oregon shop a couple years ago to meet her on our way back from AZ. She sells samples for a buck a pop so you can try anything or even mix one special for you if you can give her an idea of what you might like. My favorites are Full Moon, Ivory and one called Natchez because she intended it as a man's scent but I love it. Here's her linkhttp://www.perpetualgalleries.com/dustyrose/perfume.html


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 30, 2006)

*I prefer oils, and scented body butters over perfume or cologne. For me the favorites are-

Patchouli
Oakmoss
Witch's Brew- a nice blend of cinnamon, dark earth and newly fallen leaves
Samhain Night
Huntress by Hill Woman
Dragon's Blood
Demeter's Woodsmoke

As for what I like on a man....clean skin. The smell of nuzzling under a man's shirt, and encountering clean, warm skin. Well, it does me in.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 30, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I was thinking back to when I was a teenager and some of my favorite scents back then were Vanderbilt, Exclamation, Colors and I can't forget Baby Soft. Those bring back some memories...



I started thinking about Love's Baby Soft with this thread too. It brings back memories of running around shopping malls with my girlfriends, wearing those beaded and braided ribbon barrettes, and listening to my sister's Bay City Rollers albums. Good times.

I think the Love's people made a lemon scented version too which I loved. I always imagined it was what Little House's Miss Beetle's famous Lemon Verbena perfume must have smelled like.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 31, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I may just be finding myself at a perfume counter before long.... I'd like to find a new scent, seems like time.



OK, I have to ask... am I the only one here who finds department store perfume/make-up counters intimidating? Not the counters.. they don't bite, but the sales people? I haven't made a purchase from a department store for this kind of stuff in years. My memory is of picture perfect sales people with stuffy attitudes looking down their noses at the fat girl who's too fat for designer clothing so she buys the only thing with a designer label she can fit and afford - perfume. I always feel rushed to make a decision and purchase... when what I really want to do is walk around and smell EVERYTHING and see what scent moves me... It seems they don't have testers of every perfume already out on the counter, so you have to request the test bottle and I end up feeling like a tremendous pain. 

I know I am projecting my own self-deprecating thoughts onto others who may in reality be giving little to no negative thought about me in the first place... but still..  

I've been very happy buying Escape at Target over the last several years, but I am ready to venture into new perfume territory.. once I get over my fear of department store make-up counters.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 31, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> OK, I have to ask... am I the only one here who finds department store perfume/make-up counters intimidating? Not the counters.. they don't bite, but the sales people?



Not so much intimidating, but not really friendly either unless I am spending big bucks. And since I rarely spend big bucks all at once on stuff like cosmetics, they tend to just want to wait on me as fast as possible since they aren't earning a big commission off of me.

Which is why I prefer to shop for cosmetics and fragrances at places like Sephora or Ulta. The self-service concept makes it MUCH easier and more pleasant to find what I want. 

Tracy


----------



## BeaBea (May 31, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> OK, I have to ask... am I the only one here who finds department store perfume/make-up counters intimidating? Not the counters.. they don't bite, but the sales people?



Me too! It took me years to pluck up courage but it is worth it. I found the girls who work for Bobbi Brown and especially MAC are the nicest, they seem to really focus on making customers happy rather than just selling the most that they can. They give lots of free samples too 

Go for it!!

Tracey


----------



## onecurvybabe (May 31, 2006)

toni said:


> Let me know if you get a reaction when you wear it




I have had no reaction to the Heavenly...but I have had tons of compliments!!!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 1, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I started thinking about Love's Baby Soft with this thread too. It brings back memories of running around shopping malls with my girlfriends, wearing those beaded and braided ribbon barrettes, and listening to my sister's Bay City Rollers albums. Good times.
> 
> I think the Love's people made a lemon scented version too which I loved. I always imagined it was what Little House's Miss Beetle's famous Lemon Verbena perfume must have smelled like.




Yep, scents can bring back such memories. You just reminded me of the lemon.  I had that too. I remember getting little sets at Christmas that contained 3 or 4 different kinds and the pink bottle was always my favorite.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 1, 2006)

Ebony, that's such a great new pic/avatar you're rocking there on the side bar! You look fabulous.

I'm digging Bea Bea and TSL's new avatars with their smokey-eyed, come hither expressions too.. lovely.


----------



## Littleghost (Jun 1, 2006)

Does the fact that perfumes and colognes have an overwhelming smell of alcohol (I can usually detect a tiny amount of the fragrance) for me mean that I have an oversensitive or undersensitive nose? I've been trying to figure this out forever. It's mostly because I like to smell things a lot; when I was little, my pop called me 'sniffer'. They don't smell bad or anything, but most perfumes smell all the same to me, and colognes likewise.

Good thing I don't have allergies,
--Littleghost


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Does the fact that perfumes and colognes have an overwhelming smell of alcohol (I can usually detect a tiny amount of the fragrance) for me mean that I have an oversensitive or undersensitive nose? I've been trying to figure this out forever. It's mostly because I like to smell things a lot; when I was little, my pop called me 'sniffer'. They don't smell bad or anything, but most perfumes smell all the same to me, and colognes likewise.
> 
> Good thing I don't have allergies,
> --Littleghost




Ive only encounted a few parfums that smell like alcohol like Britney Spears Curious. It smells kinda good, but too much alcohol.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

I've always gotten a great response from girls when I wear Curve... some can even pick it out just from a quick sniff. I'd say that's my "signature scent" if I had one. I like anything too from United Colors of Benetton... their "Sport" cologne is pretty decent. What do you ladies think about men's cologne... any favorites/recommendations?


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 2, 2006)

I get the most compliments with I wear J'adore.When I showed my ex my bottle was getting low he surprised me with another one albeit smaller.I also love Amen on my guy or Aspen.
When I am feeling fun and flirty I just go with Bath and Body country apple or sweet pea.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 2, 2006)

PrettyKitty said:


> Organza come to mind.


I've been wearing it for years and I absolutely love it..I love that it lasts all day too


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I've always gotten a great response from girls when I wear Curve... some can even pick it out just from a quick sniff. I'd say that's my "signature scent" if I had one. I like anything too from United Colors of Benetton... their "Sport" cologne is pretty decent. What do you ladies think about men's cologne... any favorites/recommendations?


Aqui Di Gio by Armani, Very Sexy by Victoria Secret, Romance by Ralph Lauren, Intuition by Estee Lauder

Thaose ar ethe ones I like the most.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jun 2, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Ebony, that's such a great new pic/avatar you're rocking there on the side bar! You look fabulous.



Thank you.


----------



## Jes (Jun 2, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *I prefer oils, and scented body butters over perfume or cologne. For me the favorites are-
> 
> Patchouli
> Oakmoss
> ...



ok, you're killing me with this! I mean, I don't mean to mock, but the names....you have to admit they're funny! 

Demeter's Woodsmoke? C'mon!


----------



## Jes (Jun 2, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> OK, I have to ask... am I the only one here who finds department store perfume/make-up counters intimidating? Not the counters.. they don't bite, but the sales people? I haven't made a purchase from a department store for this kind of stuff in years. My memory is of picture perfect sales people with stuffy attitudes looking down their noses at the fat girl who's too fat for designer clothing so she buys the only thing with a designer label she can fit and afford - perfume. I always feel rushed to make a decision and purchase... when what I really want to do is walk around and smell EVERYTHING and see what scent moves me... It seems they don't have testers of every perfume already out on the counter, so you have to request the test bottle and I end up feeling like a tremendous pain.
> 
> I know I am projecting my own self-deprecating thoughts onto others who may in reality be giving little to no negative thought about me in the first place... but still..
> 
> I've been very happy buying Escape at Target over the last several years, but I am ready to venture into new perfume territory.. once I get over my fear of department store make-up counters.


I have this in a way too--specifically, the whole sample thing. We're supposed to be able to get samples, as a concept. And yet very often, if I ask, I either get told where the paper (for spritzing) is (and hello, there's a difference in how the perfume will smell on paper and on you and how it will wear on you, hours later) or I get told 'we don't have any' like I'm homeless and asking for change. Or a kidney. I feel like there should be more samples to go around, I almost never get any of anything!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> ok, you're killing me with this! I mean, I don't mean to mock, but the names....you have to admit they're funny!
> 
> Demeter's Woodsmoke? C'mon!


*
I stand corrected...it's been a while since I had the fragrance. But it is Demeter Fireplace. It does smell like woodsmoke. This is the scent description as listed by Demeter....

"Demeter has captured a small part of this tradition, with the wonderful, cozy comforting scent of the fireplace on a cold winters eve. It smells exactly like your sweater after sitting for hours in front of a wood fire." And it really does too.

And as for the names of the other scents...come on Jes! I am a Witch, and an Earth-mother type. They fit me perfectly.

MoonGoddess*


----------



## Jes (Jun 2, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *
> I stand corrected...it's been a while since I had the fragrance. But it is Demeter Fireplace. It does smell like woodsmoke. This is the scent description as listed by Demeter....
> 
> "Demeter has captured a small part of this tradition, with the wonderful, cozy comforting scent of the fireplace on a cold winters eve. It smells exactly like your sweater after sitting for hours in front of a wood fire." And it really does too.
> ...


well i know, and i'm not poking fun...only I am. But in a good natured way! You know I love my witches! Do you have a scent called Black Pussy? Because that one might be good...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> well i know, and i'm not poking fun...only I am. But in a good natured way! You know I love my witches! Do you have a scent called Black Pussy? Because that one might be good...



*I could submit that for consideration.

You are SO bad Jes...I love it!*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't like the smell of Patchouli. Makes me sneeze. But Witch's Brew does smell really good. I had some scented candles with that fragrance.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't like the smell of Patchouli. Makes me sneeze. But Witch's Brew does smell really good. I had some scented candles with that fragrance.




*Yes, Witch's Brew rocks! And I must confess, Patchouli IS an aquired taste as it were. Seems that most people either really love it, or really hate it. 

Now that we have a man involved in this thread, I do have a question for you Jack. Do you think that most men like the smell of pumpkin pie? I am thinking about buying some body butter that is has a pumpkin pie scent. But I wonder what sort of reaction that would get from those around me. I have read in quite a few places that most men love smells of cooking that remind them of pleasant childhood memories.*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> Now that we have a man involved in this thread, I do have a question for you Jack. Do you think that most men like the smell of pumpkin pie?



I'm not really sure. 

But I do know the scents I like. I don't like heavy or strong perfumey scents (bothers my allergies something awful) and I tend to be drawn to very light floral scents. Like rose and jasmine. I do like the smell of pumpkin spice candles. Because it reminds me of Halloween.

To relax I sometimes burn scented oils in a diffuser. That reminds, I'm out of Dragon's Blood.


----------



## Jes (Jun 3, 2006)

And I'm out of Virgin's Blood. Which isn't a candle, it's what I use to bathe in to stay so young and supple.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> And I'm out of Virgin's Blood.



It is getting more difficult to get these days.


----------



## Jes (Jun 3, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> It is getting more difficult to get these days.


Not on THIS web board!!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> And I'm out of Virgin's Blood. Which isn't a candle, it's what I use to bathe in to stay so young and supple.




*Shall I start calling you Ms. Bathory?*


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *Shall I start calling you Ms. Bathory?*


You probably should.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 5, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I've always gotten a great response from girls when I wear Curve... some can even pick it out just from a quick sniff. I'd say that's my "signature scent" if I had one. I like anything too from United Colors of Benetton... their "Sport" cologne is pretty decent. What do you ladies think about men's cologne... any favorites/recommendations?



Very rarely do I like men's cologne. It makes for an icky experience if you like to lick, nibble, and bite. (And I do!)


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Very rarely do I like men's cologne. It makes for an icky experience if you like to lick, nibble, and bite. (And I do!)


And this surprises...precisely no one.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> You probably should.



I actually have a fair amout of knowledge on the historic Elizabeth Bathory. Yes, I know, surprise, surprise.

Anyhow...In direct opposition to the widely accepted mainstream fictionalized retelling of her, she was not a Vampire (obviously) and no great beauty by any stretch of the imagination. The only survivng portrait of her depicts a rather...to put it kindly...plain looking woman that looked to suffer vaguely of Down Syndrome. 

Elizabeth was a cruel, vain, deeply mentally ill woman (obviously) that suffered from delusions and frequent seizures. More than likely a direct result of the rampant inbreeding that plagued her family. Her reality was far from the gothic romanticised retellings of her life as depicted in many popular 70s B level horror movies.

She died at the age of 54 after being sealed in a tower for her crimes. She reportedly tortured and murdered as many as 600 women so she could bathe in their blood. 

On a personal note, I always cringe that this psychopathic inbred has become forever linked to Vampire myths and folklore. 

Yes, well...nevermind.


----------



## Jes (Jun 5, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I actually have a fair amout of knowledge on the historic Elizabeth Bathory. Yes, I know, surprise, surprise.
> 
> Anyhow...In direct opposition to the widely accepted mainstream fictionalized retelling of her, she was not a Vampire (obviously) and no great beauty by any stretch of the imagination. The only survivng portrait of her depicts a rather...to put it kindly...plain looking woman that looked to suffer vaguely of Down Syndrome.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, this description, in every way, sounds like me.


----------



## gypsy (Jun 15, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Fragrances in general tend to turn bad on me. It smells great in the bottle but once it goes on, in an hour or so it smells like horse piss, it's gross. When I do wear a fragrance usually it's 'Divine' from Victoria's Secret. For some reason that one doesn't make me smell like an old lady's purse. At least at last check, it's been a while since I've worn fragrance.



Lilly, I have the same problem. Either the scents turn right skunky, or they just aren't there two hours later. It's really nasty, because I *love* to smell pretty. There should be special perfumes for gals like us.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jun 16, 2006)

These are some wonderful suggestions!!

My favs: Pure Turquoise by Ralph Lauren
Blue by Ralph Lauren
Romance
Light Blue and
anything else by Dolce and Gabanna
Valentino
white diamonds by La Liz
Giorgio Bevery Hills (an oldie but a goody)
Etc.

One scent that I CANNOT stand: Angel. Icky pooh to the max! I guess people either love it or hate it. Guess in which camp I stand?

I'm going to have to try Heavenly as everyone is raving about it.


----------



## Esme (Jun 16, 2006)

I, too, love to wear Patchoulli, but mostly in the winter.

In the summer I have been known to wear L'Occitane's Lemon Verbena scent and a Jasmine vanilla scent from Bath & Body Works. 

If I'm going to something formal I like White Shoulders. It's a classic and it's sweet without being cloying... or making me sneeze.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 18, 2006)

Esme said:


> I, too, love to wear Patchoulli, but mostly in the winter.
> 
> In the summer I have been known to wear L'Occitane's Lemon Verbena scent and a Jasmine vanilla scent from Bath & Body Works.
> 
> If I'm going to something formal I like White Shoulders. It's a classic and it's sweet without being cloying... or making me sneeze.



*Hi Esme...nice to meet a fellow Patchoulli fan. The Lemon Verbena sounds lovely...I am usually not a big fan of citrus scents, but I may have to check that one out.

I found a new scent that I just adore. The woman who makes this, Cheryl, is on Ebay under the store name of Toadstool Soaps. She makes all sorts of skin care items, fragrances...her body butter is to kill for. The scent is called Eastern Moon, and it is Bergamot and lime, Mediterranean herbs and spices with a tandem of French clary sage and thyme, cinnamon leaf, cumin and heart of Cedarwood.

Very nice...*


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *
> 
> I found a new scent that I just adore. The woman who makes this, Cheryl, is on Ebay under the store name of Toadstool Soaps. She makes all sorts of skin care items, fragrances...her body butter is to kill for. The scent is called Eastern Moon, and it is Bergamot and lime, Mediterranean herbs and spices with a tandem of French clary sage and thyme, cinnamon leaf, cumin and heart of Cedarwood.
> 
> Very nice...*



Now I have to go shopping! I love scents, and I love bergamot and spices. :wubu: I often just do essential oils instead of perfumes. Somehow they stay with me much longer. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 18, 2006)

Esme said:


> Now I have to go shopping! I love scents, and I love bergamot and spices. :wubu: I often just do essential oils instead of perfumes. Somehow they stay with me much longer.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


*
My pleasure! Cheryl's body butters are very fragrant, and many of them last a long time on the skin. I have dry skin, so using something that is on the heavy side is a bit of a must-do. If I can smell good at the same time, all the better!

Her prices are quite reasonable too. If you sample the perfume oils, I highly recommend the Lavendar, Apple and Oak. If you love the smell of fresh apples, you will love that one.

Happy shopping dearest Lady!*


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 18, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I actually have a fair amout of knowledge on the historic Elizabeth Bathory. Yes, I know, surprise, surprise.
> 
> Anyhow...In direct opposition to the widely accepted mainstream fictionalized retelling of her, she was not a Vampire (obviously) and no great beauty by any stretch of the imagination. The only survivng portrait of her depicts a rather...to put it kindly...plain looking woman that looked to suffer vaguely of Down Syndrome.
> 
> ...



*A gorgeous man who is familiar with vampyric folklore and associated historical fact...I think I am in love. :wubu: 

And I have seen several renditions of Elizabeth myself. She most definitely was not even remotely attractive. Her undoing was the slaughter of a noble's daughter as I understand. After that, it was impossible for her to hide her acts. I believe she died just two years after being holed up in her own castle. 

What goes around comes around....*


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *
> My pleasure! Cheryl's body butters are very fragrant, and many of them last a long time on the skin. I have dry skin, so using something that is on the heavy side is a bit of a must-do. If I can smell good at the same time, all the better!
> 
> !*



I just checked her out on Ebay and found she is based in downriver Detroit... the same as I am. I emailed her and asked if she sells anywhere here in town. I feel a scented shopping trip in my near future! Many thanks for the information!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 18, 2006)

Esme said:


> I just checked her out on Ebay and found she is based in downriver Detroit... the same as I am. I emailed her and asked if she sells anywhere here in town. I feel a scented shopping trip in my near future! Many thanks for the information!



*Just tell her that GothicLady0925 sends her regards...maybe you can get a first-timer discount! Cheryl also has this lovely habit of sending samples of her soaps and shampoos and such. You never know what sort of goodies you may get!*


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2006)

I just ordered some of the Eastern Moon body butter and a sandalwood soap and a shadowland soap. I'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited!!!!

Thanks for making me feel welcome MoonGoddess. I think we're going to get along just fine!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 18, 2006)

Esme said:


> I just ordered some of the Eastern Moon body butter and a sandalwood soap and a shadowland soap. I'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited!!!!
> 
> Thanks for making me feel welcome MoonGoddess. I think we're going to get along just fine!


*

My pleasure sweetie! I know we are going to have a blast together, and I want to formally welcome you to our "home".  

And let me know how you like the products. They are a staple of my body care regime, and I absolutely love Cheryl!*


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2006)

Awww! Many thanks for the warm welcome! I placed my order and dropped your name. *tee hee* She said you are a very nice lady, and I totally agreed!

I can't wait for my goodies now!


----------



## ripley (Jun 19, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I actually have a fair amout of knowledge on the historic Elizabeth Bathory. Yes, I know, surprise, surprise.
> 
> Anyhow...In direct opposition to the widely accepted mainstream fictionalized retelling of her, she was not a Vampire (obviously) and no great beauty by any stretch of the imagination. The only survivng portrait of her depicts a rather...to put it kindly...plain looking woman that looked to suffer vaguely of Down Syndrome.
> 
> ...





Have you read _The Blood Countess_ by Andrei Codrescu?


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

This is a big THANK YOU to Moon Goddess! I love the stuff I got from Toadstool Soaps... and it smells so good. I love the texture of the whipped body butter too. I can tell I'll be buying more goodies from her... and often!


----------



## Next_Exit (Jul 4, 2006)

In college, I was always hard up for money so I couldn't buy a nice perfume. It's always been hard for me anyway because I have the most sensitive skin imaginable. I was in walmart one day and found this stuff called "juicy" aftershower spray. I bought for 3.95 that supposedly smelled like gummi bears, it was a cute scent, something I could afford.

However, men where forever sticking their noses in my hair, or asking me what perfume I wore, it was embarrassing. I had one guy actually pick my hand up and start sniffing my skin in the middle of Science. lol.

I haven't seen the stuff in a few years, but you would have thought I walked around smelling like sex on two legs or something.

Now I just use Curve Crush. lol. Or Happy Heart lotion (I'm allergic to the actual perfume from Clinique. gah)

Casey


----------



## toffeechick64 (Jul 10, 2006)

i have so many fav scents but right now it has to be that "glowing" skin soap (caress) and bath&body works japanese cherry blossom my faves are also
true star (beyonce) haiku(avon) escada, chloe narcisse,


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 10, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *I prefer oils, and scented body butters over perfume or cologne. For me the favorites are-
> Patchouli
> Oakmoss
> Witch's Brew- a nice blend of cinnamon, dark earth and newly fallen leaves
> ...


Are all those available as colognes? Or only oils? I would imagine the oils wouldn't be as wearable as a cologne, is that true? 

And where would I buy them?


----------

